# brasilia gradisca head solenoid for 3 group



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

hiya,

anyone know what kind of head solenoid is required for this machine, my customer cant find the model number and i wondered if anyone might know,

thanks.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

These guys stock all spares for Brasilia machines and should be able to give you the part number and supply it from stock.


----------



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

cheers glenn.

so awkward when you dont have the model number and also finding a decent company who supplies espresso parts.

thanks again.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If it's the valve with the chromed coil, it will cost lots (could be 3 figures £p)


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

PS The chrome coil exhaust (group) valve trade price is 3 figs £p. If the coil is black, it's a normal Parker / Lucifer valve...= cheapo £p.

PPS If you're looking for a good trade supplier, pm me.


----------



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

lol, i will ;-)


----------



## peteb (Oct 17, 2012)

blatently stolen picture from http://www.londonespresso.com/Spare_Parts_Brasilia.htm nothing to do with me but seems a nice cheap price too


----------



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

lol, you on some commission ;-)


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Difficult to tell, from the pic, whether the coil is chrome or black. You'd have to contact them for more info.....


----------



## peteb (Oct 17, 2012)

yamyamcoffeeengineer said:


> lol, you on some commission ;-)


oh gosh no, im in no way related to that company..

i do however think that info might be a bit outdated... 1 week delay if ordered from italy. might be a bit longer if your waiting for them to restart manufacturing.


----------



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

all good, the person who ordered the work was a waste of time, no wonder his previous engineer gave up on him. thanks anyway.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear that - hope you got some dosh out of him to cover your expenses.


----------



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

never attended the shop, typical waste of timer, you get them sometimes.... put it down to experience... at least i didnt travel 2 hours to the shop ;-) his machines probably packed up now.


----------

